# Answers.



## Rob2354 (Jul 12, 2016)

I need help with a question I have from class. 
Here it is. 

"an 8 awg gray insulated neutral conductor is installed to supply a 120-volt electrical heater"

Is this a violation. I can't seem to find anything in the code book.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

200.6


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

YES !
grey is designated as a hot conductor for three phase.









:thumbsup:


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Rob2354 said:


> "an 8 awg gray insulated neutral conductor is installed to supply a 120-volt electrical heater"
> 
> I'm a second year apprentice and I need some help.
> I can't figure out where to find this answer.
> Is this a violation or not?


Gray is a neutral conductor color, read article 200.6(A)

Roger


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Are there any other circuits in the raceway or any of the enclosures that the circuit passes through? If so, what are the voltages of the other circuits?


----------

